

Google Analytics integrates social activities - thenextcorner
http://analytics.blogspot.com/2011/12/invitation-to-social-sites-to-integrate.html

======
jka
This is pretty interesting - there are a large number of 'social media
monitoring' products around (I work on one), and it looks like Google intend
to provide their own here.

To get around the privacy issues with indexing private user data, it looks
like they're going for an 'opt-in' model whereby social networks offer to feed
data to Google, though it's not clear to me what the benefit(s) for the social
network providers will be.

Google Analytics is already a priceless tool for measuring marketing
effectiveness, and it makes a lot of sense for Google to bundle social media
effectiveness in there too.

